# Any CT Raw Feeders here?



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Where do you get your pup's food?

I get ours from Waybest Chicken in South Windsor. mainly chicken quarters, veal heart, turkey legs, and pork rib ends. prices are pretty good but I cant find anything else thats reasonable. 
I would like to offer Fanta some more variety but cant seem to find the good source.

would you mind sharing your spots?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Not sure if this is the kind of thing you're looking for. I haven't been here but I've heard you can get some really good prices.

Arnold's Meats Chicopee, Massachusetts, East Longmeadow, Massachusetts - The Ultimate Butcher Shop - Value, Discounts, Family Owned, Western Massachusetts, Pioneer Valley, Springfield, Massachusetts, Chicopee, East Longmeadow, Holyoke, South Hadley,


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you. I already checked them out and their prices are a bit higher than what I usually pay. But that's exactly kind of info I am looking for.


----------



## olskool53 (Sep 23, 2010)

Haven't used them yet but I hear great thingd about Thomaston feed.


----------

